# Newbie wants input on Yamaha HTR-5990



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

GREETINGS ALL, I AM A NEWBIE HERE AND WOULD LIKE TO SAY "HI ALL"!. I figured I would start out here asking opinions on my Yamaha HTR-5990 Receiver I just purchased. I previously had a Yamaha Receiver but it was shorted out by a power surge, Thank God for homeowner'e insurance!. With the insurance money I purchased the Yamaha HTR-5990 as a replacement, the old receiver was only a 5.1!. Any opinions, hints on use of receiver, or just to say Hi, feel free to answer my posting, I will be looking forward to getting a variety of input from you all!.

I also have 2 tower JBL's, 2 RCA Surround Speaker's from Radio Shack, a 12" RCA Subwoofer from Radio Shack (had to replace the speaker already, put in a Pyle Driver 12") and a Twin 18" (2 speaker's) 1000 watt subwoofer!. I could use some input on 2 good rear speaker's seeing I now need 4 rear speaker's, are the Radio Shack RCA's good or should I think about a different brand or type of speaker for the other 2 rear speaker's?. How about the optional 2 front Presence Speaker's, are they worth hooking up, and if so, what would you suggest?. Oh, my center channel has a 10" and 12" Titanium Cone Speaker's and a 3x7" horn. I plan on updating my center channel with 2-12" speaker's, a 5 or 6" midrange a small tweeter speaker and a horn also, any input on my idea of this type of center channel set-up?. 

Well Thanks All, it will be interesting and good to hear from you folk's here!. THANKS MUCH!!... JIM L.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi Jim and welcome to the Shack..

Man...you like BIG speakers!!!....Twin 18" 1000W. sub!?..I think my local Theatre has subs that size!!
I also have a 7.1 Yamaha but I've never tried the presence speakers..The thing I didn't like was that you can direct sound to the presence speakers or back speakers, but not both..
For me it was more important to have the back speakers handling rear surround effects..

I would also be interested to hear anyones comments who's using presence speakers with a Yamaha AVR..

Jim...I hope you have a VERY BIG listening room with all those speakers!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks Prof, I was not aware it was one or the other!. In this case, yes the rear speaker's are more important, Thanks!. And yes I do like big speaker's, a buddy of mine is an audio, video nut to say the least and he is going to boost the power of my twin 18" subwoofer. He had me buy a 3 kilo-watt transformer, 220v. primary, 110v. secondary, and he is going to add some kind of circuit and also upgrade some of the amps parts so it can handle about an 80% increase in "punch" because I was complaining because when he put the Pyle Driver in my 12" sub, the amplifier is not powerfull enough to make it punch, I guess that's why they sell them with cheap speaker's, so they "punch", but they don't last long when your a cranking!. I have only broke two window's so far, more to come I'm a guessing!. Just need to know what speaker's I should use to build the two more rear speaker's I will be needing, I am a bit anxious to see what it can do!. Any suggestions would be appreciated folk's!!... THANKS--


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

ottoluck said:


> I have only broke two window's so far, more to come I'm a guessing!.


Why doesn't that surprise..:heehee: 
I don't have anything like that power, and even my windows rattle from time to time..
I can't help you with recommended drivers for your rears, only to say you don't need big powerful ones because most of impact surround sound is handled by the side surrounds, with extended effects to the rears on some DVD's..


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Jim and welcome to the Shack!

I think that model is close to the one I just sold... I had the V1700. It lacked a few features I wanted, but I really liked the sound... I liked it a lot!

For you rear speaker suggestions you will want to check out our DIY Speakers section... :T


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Sonnie, I'll check out the DIY Speaker Forum next, Thanks!. Tentatively I am thinking 2 rear speaker's, each having a 10", 5 or 6" midrange, super tweeter and a horn. But until I learn a lot more, I am not going to jump into it, even though I want them NOW!. I want a design to fit the need, not fit my big head, I got to realize bigger is not always better, so I need to do some research first, because I am thinking these will be 2 very important speaker's and they must be right, not much room for eror when they are that close to you!. I kind of like the RCA's I bought at Radio Shack, but to tell the truth, I am not impressed with them by a long shot!. I was just thinking on buying two more, but if I am not happy with the two that I have, I am sure I would be disappointed with four of them!. Well, of to check out the DIY Speaker Forum!!... Jim L.


----------

